# Punyetang buhay minsan. Okay lang naman masaktan ...



## Seb_K

What does this mean? Can someone help me translate it please? Thank you. 

*Punyetang buhay minsan. Okay lang naman masaktan, huwag lang sana "ganon". Ang dami kong gustong igtanong!!!*


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:
			
		

> What does this mean? Can someone help me translate it please? Thank you.
> 
> *Punyetang buhay minsan. Okay lang naman masaktan, huwag lang sana "ganon". Ang dami kong gustong igtanong!!!*


 Here's a rough translation. I'm not too sure about the first sentence, but since no one has replied, I wanted to give it a try.

"Life's a bitch sometimes. It's okay to get hurt, but it shouldn't have been "like that." There's a lot of things that I want to ask." Like I said, I'm not sure about my translation of "punyetang buhay minsan." You can say "punyetang gobyerno!" which means "damn government!" Actually, I'm not sure about how vulgar "punyeta" is. I think it could be the equivalent to "damn" or maybe "fu**." Maybe a native can clarify this.


----------



## MarcB

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Here's a rough translation. I'm not too sure about the first sentence, but since no one has replied, I wanted to give it a try.
> 
> "Life's a bitch sometimes. It's okay to get hurt, but it shouldn't have been "like that." There's a lot of things that I want to ask." Like I said, I'm not sure about my translation of "punyetang buhay minsan." You can say "punyetang gobyerno!" which means "damn government!" Actually, I'm not sure about how vulgar "punyeta" is. I think it could be the equivalent to "damn" or maybe "fu**." Maybe a native can clarify this.


Good translation! I think it is between the two words you suggest as far as vulgarity.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Chris. I was trying to translate it myself but I still am an amateur so I could not.

What about this ... Thanks again!

*"Sana" ang sinabi ko. Mundo, sana tao ka na lang. Tapos mag-uusap tayo.
*


----------



## Laruku

Hi!
The translation is ok! punyeta comes from the spanish word  "puñeta - expresión de enojo". 

Its a bit difficult to translate it with out knowing the context, but here's one translation:
I said " I hope/ I wish".  World, how I wish that you are a man. Then let us talk together.


----------



## Chriszinho85

MarcB said:
			
		

> Good translation! I think it is between the two words you suggest as far as vulgarity.


 Thanks Marc! So, are you Filipino too? I'm a little curious because Tagalog is not a very popular foreign language to learn. My mom's Filipino and I lived in the Philippines for three years when I was little and I still can't speak Tagalog fluently! I've been trying to learn for a long time. I can understand a lot though. How long have you been learning?


----------



## Seb_K

Laruku,

*" I hope/ I wish".  World, how I wish that you are a man. Then let us talk together.*

That translation is your own or it was from one of the phrases above? I am a little bit confused. Would you be able to explain it to me further?


----------



## hsannolav

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Laruku,
> 
> *" I hope/ I wish". World, how I wish that you are a man. Then let us talk together.*
> 
> That translation is your own or it was from one of the phrases above? I am a little bit confused. Would you be able to explain it to me further?


 
Seb_K, Laruku was translating this bit: *"Sana" ang sinabi ko. Mundo, sana tao ka na lang. Tapos mag-uusap tayo *from your previous post.


----------



## lrivetz

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Thanks Chris. I was trying to translate it myself but I still am an amateur so I could not.
> 
> What about this ... Thanks again!
> 
> *"Sana" ang sinabi ko. Mundo, sana tao ka na lang. Tapos mag-uusap tayo.*_
> _


 
Sana can mean I wish or maybe.
*"Sana" ang sinabi ko. - I wish, I said. or Maybe, I said.*
*Mundo, sana tao ka na lang. - I wish, you were a person.*
*Tapos mag-uusap tayo. - Then, we can talk.*
*Tapos can also mean finish depending on how it's used.*

*It is interesting how much I dont know about my own language after reading some of the topics posted here.*


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Irevetz.


----------



## thegambit

*Punyetang buhay minsan. Okay lang naman masaktan, huwag lang sana "ganon". Ang dami kong gustong igtanong!!!

Puñeta - came from the root work puñal which is equal to a dagger.
              - It should refer to a backstabber but often times most Filipino people are often confused with the definition of their own vulgar words. So the earlier definition of "Sometimes life is a bitch" fits the first sentence. 

Sometimes life's a bitch. It's okay to get hurt but not that 'way' or 'in that manner'. I've got loads of questions. 
*


----------

